# Sweeteners that don't cause bloat?



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

I was wondering what sweeteners others or using. I'm trying to get away with chemical stuff like Sweet n Low. I have Stevia but it just isn't sweet enough for me. I have Truvia which is made with erythritol and I have been reading that it can cause stomach upset, bloating and cramping. I cannot take Splenda.I'm curious what others are using?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Truvia is made from Stevia, so I don't know if it would be all that different?? I don't know if they add something to it or not.Plain old table sugar is actually one of the best tolerated, is there some reason you won't use sugar? Some people do find it bloating, but it is better tolerated than the fructose heavy sweeteners like honey.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Stevia


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

RYANBOZ7 said:


> Stevia


Hi, I have stevia it is just not sweet enough for me. I don't use sugar and haven't for years for more reasons than I can least. The buzz, the weight, the yeast....Truvia is not made from stevia it is made from erythritol (sp) which is a sugar alcohol. I just find them not sweet enough unless I use a butt load.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you willing to just give up the sweet all together? Most everything has a down side and some people need to give up the artificial to break the sweet tooth habit. You may find if you give it up altogether for awhile, you can add back smaller amounts of things like stevia and they will now be sweet enough. Kind of like if you give up salt for a week or two you find it takes a lot less salt to taste salty.Truvia does have a stevia derived compound in it as well, it is not 100% sugar alcohol. However, the sugar alcohols do bother some people.


----------

